# CSX Black Creek Sub" A VR MRR



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

This will be my N Gauge layout once I acquire the space needed but it does give the detail level I want to achieve:







It is a proto operational fictional layout based on CSX operations on the east coast somewhere between Georgia and Florida

Best viewed full screen in 1440p for the details, turn up the volume


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

nice!


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Great details! Which simulator is this?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

From his youtube channel:

_"This layout was made using Trainz A New Era (TANE) edition) they also released a newer version called Trainz Railroad Simulator 2019 (TRS2019)."_


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

With simulations getting this good I'm not sure I need a large physical layout anymore. And simulations are only going to get better.


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

I wish you could see the 2 updates I just did which really make the layout standout, maybe I can post some pix in the photo section....really beyond what I thought was possible..stand by I will see what I can upload..... 

Ok, posted some pix of one of the Black Creek Building supply/lumber yards and the Liberty Propane/Natural Gas rail/truck distribution plant


----------

